# "Do." in 1689's signatories?



## reaganmarsh (May 20, 2017)

Greetings PB brethren,

I've got a question for you. In Lumpkin's _Baptist Confessions of Faith_, p. 220 lists the signatories of the Second London Confession in 4 columns, like this:

Hanserd Knollys Pastor Broken Wharf London
William Kiffin Do. Devonshire-Sq. Do.
John Harris Do. Joiners' Hall Do. 

And etc., for 37 lines total. 

I'm pretty sure that the initial "Do." in the second column means "Dr." The second column lists "Pastor" (6x), "Minister" (5x), "Preacher" (1x), and "Do." (21x). 

What would the second "Do." mean (in the fourth column)? I'm guessing a location, but I'm not familiar enough with English geography to be certain. It appears 11x there. 

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2017)

Short for Ditto. (Same as above). As in Rush's Dittoheads. We use a quote mark these days.

So your example would read:

Hanserd Knollys Pastor Broken Wharf London
William Kiffin Pastor Devonshire-Sq. London
John Harris Pastor Joiners' Hall London

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 20, 2017)

That makes sense. Thank you!


----------

